

The privacy curve - vkb
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/123983117521/the-privacy-curve

======
Nadya
"If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear."

I'm getting sick of seeing this argument. How many times does it have to be
rebuked?

Dear Scott Adams,

Please host an archive of any personal emails you may still have. I'm sure
everyone would have a lot to learn about you by doing so. You have nothing to
hide, right?

Oh... your argument was specifically "the government" and not "the people"? Do
you mind telling me who (or what?) the government is made of?

